# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Αυτοματισμοί >  >  Έλεγχος RELE μέσω PC

## NUKE

Καπου ειχα πετυχει ενα απλο σχεδιο που μπορουσες να ελενχεις ενα ρελε μεσω υπολογιστη με μια θυρα RS-232.

Εχετε κανενα κυκλωμα?Αν ειναι ασυρματο ακομα καλυτερα.

----------


## ok1gr

Μάλον ψάχνεις αυτό: http://www.electronicsforu.com/efyli...99/novcir1.htm
Και εγώ το πέτυχα πρόσφατα και θέλω να το κάνω αλλά δεν μπορώ να βρώ το optocoupler. Αν κάνεις κάτι ενημέρωσέ μας.

----------


## gsmaster

Από πλευράς Hardware είναι απλό το κύκλωμα, αλλά απο πρόγραμμα έχεις βρεί κάτι έτοιμο; ψάχνεις να βρείς έναν συνδιασμό hardware-software όπως αυτό που υπέδειξε ο φίλτατος ok1gr ή θα γράψεις το δικό σου πρόγραμμα?

Όσο για το MCT2E μπορείς να το παραγγείλεις σαν δείγμα από την fairchild (δεν ξέρω αν έρχονται) ή να χρησιμοποιήσεις το 4Ν32 πιστεύω θα κάνεις δουλειά. Μπορείς επίσης να οδηγήσεις κατευθείαν το τρανζίστορ χωρίς optocoupler.

----------


## NUKE

Ωραιο αυτο το κυκλωμα.Ειναι με υπερυθρες ε?Για να το φτιαξω χωρις υπερυθρες μπορω να συνδεσω το 1 με το 5 και το 2 με το 4?

Βασικα δεν φαινεται να ειναι με υπερυθρες αλλα δεν καταλαβα τι ειναι αυτο το IC. Πως μπορω να το φτιαξω χωρις αυτο?

----------


## ok1gr

CLS : SCREEN 2
KEY(1) ON: ON KEY(1) GOSUB FINIS
KEY(5) ON: ON KEY(5) GOSUB RETIRE
KEY(10) ON: ON KEY(10) GOSUB ALLON
PORT% = &H378
OUT PORT%, 0
LOCATE 8, 10: PRINT "<--- --->"
V$ = STRING$(27, "²")
LOCATE 5, 6: PRINT V$; SPC(1); "CONTROL PANEL"; SPC(2); V$
LINE (40, 31)-(600, 180), 1, B
LINE (40, 40)-(600, 180), 1, B
LINE (40, 100)-(600, 120), 1, BF
LINE (140, 40)-(460, 110), 1, B
LOCATE 8, 65: PRINT "ON-----Q"
LOCATE 12, 65: PRINT "OFF----W"
LOCATE 19, 15: PRINT "F1"; SPC(24); "F5"; SPC(27); "F10"
LOCATE 21, 10: PRINT "EMERGENCY OFF"; SPC(16); "LOGOUT"; SPC(24); "ALLON"
D$ = DATE$
J$ = MID$(D$, 1, 3)
K$ = MID$(D$, 4, 3)
L$ = MID$(D$, 9, 2) LOCATE 5, 7: PRINT SPC(1); K$; J$; L$; SPC(1); ""
STAT:
PSET (145, 85): DRAW "R20U10L20D10"
PSET (185, 85): DRAW "R20U10L20D10"
PSET (225, 85): DRAW "R20U10L20D10"
PSET (265, 85): DRAW "R20U10L20D10"
PSET (305, 85): DRAW "R20U10L20D10"
PSET (345, 85): DRAW "R20U10L20D10"
PSET (385, 85): DRAW "R20U10L20D10"
PSET (425, 85): DRAW "R20U10L20D10"
T$ = TIME$
Y$ = MID$(T$, 1, 2)
Y = VAL(Y$)
IF Y < 12 THEN PP$ = "AM" ELSE PP$ = "PM"
IF Y > 12 THEN Y = Y - 12
U$ = MID$(T$, 3, 3)
LOCATE 5, 64: PRINT SPC(1); Y; U$; PP$; SPC(1); ""
LOCATE 9, 20: PRINT "1"; SPC(4); "2"; SPC(4); "3"; SPC(4); "4"; SPC(4); "5"; SPC(4); "6"; SPC(4); "7"; SPC(4); "8"
LOCATE 12, 19: PRINT AA; SPC(2); SS; SPC(2); DD; SPC(2); FF; SPC(2); GG; SPC(1); SPC(1); HH;
SPC(2); JJ; SPC(2); KK
X$ = INKEY$
X$ = RIGHT$(X$, 1)
N = INP(PORT%)
IF X$ = "K" THEN J = J - 40
IF X$ = "M" THEN J = J + 40
PSET (J + 105, 85): DRAW
"R20U10L20D10R2U10R2D10R2U10R2D10R2U10R2D10R2U10R2  D10R2U10R2D10"
FOR T = 1 TO 400: NEXT
PRESET (J + 105, 85): DRAW
"R20U10L20D10R2U10R2D10R2U10R2D10R2U10R2D10R2U10R2  D10R2U10R2D10"
IF J + 105 < 105 THEN J = 0
IF J >= 360 THEN J = 360
IF (J = 40) AND (X$ = "Q" OR X$ = "q") THEN GOSUB APPLE
IF (J = 40) AND (X$ = "W" OR X$ = "w") THEN GOSUB APPLEOF
IF (J = 80) AND (X$ = "Q" OR X$ = "q") THEN GOSUB BAT
IF (J = 80) AND (X$ = "W" OR X$ = "w") THEN GOSUB BATOF
IF (J = 120) AND (X$ = "Q" OR X$ = "q") THEN GOSUB TALE
IF (J = 120) AND (X$ = "W" OR X$ = "w") THEN GOSUB TALEOF
IF (J = 160) AND (X$ = "Q" OR X$ = "q") THEN GOSUB FLAT
IF (J = 160) AND (X$ = "W" OR X$ = "w") THEN GOSUB FLATOF
IF (J = 200) AND (X$ = "Q" OR X$ = "q") THEN GOSUB FAT
IF (J = 200) AND (X$ = "W" OR X$ = "w") THEN GOSUB FATOF
IF (J = 240) AND (X$ = "Q" OR X$ = "q") THEN GOSUB SILK
IF (J = 240) AND (X$ = "W" OR X$ = "w") THEN GOSUB SILKOF
IF (J = 280) AND (X$ = "Q" OR X$ = "q") THEN GOSUB SEVEN
IF (J = 280) AND (X$ = "W" OR X$ = "w") THEN GOSUB SEVENOF
IF (J = 320) AND (X$ = "Q" OR X$ = "q") THEN GOSUB LAST
IF (J = 320) AND (X$ = "W" OR X$ = "w") THEN GOSUB LASTOF
GOTO STAT '------------ALL THE SUBROUTINES ARE BELOW--------------
APPLE: SOUND 500, 2
AA = 1
LOCATE 6, 50
Q = 1 OR N
OUT PORT%, Q
RETURN
BAT: SOUND 500, 2
SS = 1
W = 2 OR N
OUT PORT%, W
RETURN
TALE: SOUND 500, 2
DD = 1
Q = 4 OR N
OUT PORT%, Q
RETURN
FLAT: SOUND 500, 2
FF = 1
Q = 8 OR N
OUT PORT%, Q
RETURN
FAT: SOUND 500, 2
GG = 1
Q = 16 OR N
OUT PORT%, Q
RETURN
SILK: SOUND 500, 2
HH = 1
Q = 32 OR N
OUT PORT%, Q
RETURN
SEVEN: SOUND 500, 2
JJ = 1
Q = 64 OR N
OUT PORT%, Q
RETURN
LAST: SOUND 500, 2
KK = 1
Q = 128 OR N
OUT PORT%, Q
RETURN
TALEOF: SOUND 400, 1
IF DD = 0 THEN RETURN
DD = 0
IF N = 4 THEN P = 0
IF N < 4 THEN P = N
IF N > 4 THEN P = N - 4
OUT PORT%, P RETURN
APPLEOF: SOUND 400, 1
IF AA = 0 THEN RETURN
AA = 0
IF N = 1 THEN I = 0
IF N > 1 THEN I = N - 1
OUT PORT%, I
RETURN BATOF: SOUND 400, 1
IF SS = 0 THEN RETURN
SS = 0
IF N = 2 THEN U = 0
IF N > 2 THEN U = N - 2
IF N < 2 THEN U = N
OUT PORT%, U RETURN
FLATOF: SOUND 400, 1
IF FF = 0 THEN RETURN FF = 0
IF N = 8 THEN E = 0
IF N < 8 THEN E = N
IF N > 8 THEN E = N - 8
OUT PORT%, E
RETURN
FATOF: SOUND 400, 1
IF GG = 0 THEN RETURN
GG = 0
IF N = 16 THEN Y = 0
IF N < 16 THEN Y = N
IF N > 16 THEN Y = N - 16
OUT PORT%, Y
RETURN
SILKOF: SOUND 400, 1
IF HH = 0 THEN RETURN
HH = 0 IF N = 32 THEN Y = 0
IF N < 32 THEN Y = N
IF N > 32 THEN Y = N - 32
OUT PORT%, Y
RETURN
SEVENOF: SOUND 400, 1
IF JJ = 0 THEN RETURN
JJ = 0
IF N = 64 THEN U = 0
IF N < 64 THEN U = N
IF N > 64 THEN U = N - 64
OUT PORT%, U
RETURN
LASTOF: SOUND 400, 1
IF KK = 0 THEN RETURN
KK = 0
IF N = 128 THEN Z = 0
IF N < 128 THEN Z = N
IF N > 128 THEN Z = N - 128
OUT PORT%, Z
RETURN
ALLON: SOUND 500, 4
OUT PORT%, 255
AA = 1: SS = 1: DD = 1: FF = 1: GG = 1: HH = 1: JJ = 1: KK = 1
RETURN
FINIS: SOUND 400, 2
OUT PORT%, 0
AA = 0: SS = 0: DD = 0: FF = 0: GG = 0: HH = 0: JJ = 0: KK = 0
RETURN
RETIRE:
OUT PORT%, 0
END 

ο κώδικας είναι σε basic. Υπάρχει και στο site τους. Και εγώ προχθές το βρήκα και θέλω να το κάνω αλλά έχω και εγώ την απορία του nuke. Το led τί είναι? Μπορεί να γίνει ενσύρματο?

----------


## ok1gr

:Very Happy:

----------


## gsmaster

> Ωραιο αυτο το κυκλωμα.Ειναι με υπερυθρες ε?Για να το φτιαξω χωρις υπερυθρες μπορω να συνδεσω το 1 με το 5 και το 2 με το 4?
> 
> Βασικα δεν φαινεται να ειναι με υπερυθρες αλλα δεν καταλαβα τι ειναι αυτο το IC. Πως μπορω να το φτιαξω χωρις αυτο?




Tο optocoupler είναι ένα led απέναντι από ένα φωτοτρανζίστορ συσκευασμένα μαζί σε ένα ολοκληρωμένο με 6 ποδαράκια.

Για να το κάνεις χωρίς optocoupler θα πρέπει να βάλεις την αντίσταση που είναι στη βάση στην παράλληλη κατευθείαν. Α και μην ξεχάσεις να βάλεις την γείωση της παράλληλης μαζί την γείωση του κυκλώματος   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## ok1gr

Δεν μπόρεσα να βρω κανένα από τα optocoupler. Ούτε το MCT ούτε το 4n...
Σήμερα θα επιχειρήσω να το κάνω έτσι όπως λέει ο gsmaster αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω τί θα πάει πού. ΤΟ 4 ΣΤΟ 1, ΤΟ 2 ΣΤΗ ΓΕΙΩΣΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟ 5 ΠΟΥ? Μήπως να χρησιμοποιήσω ένα απλό optocoupler σαν αυτά που χρησιμοποιούν στα φωτορυθμικά?

----------


## gsmaster

Αυτό εννοώ όπως το έκανα στο παρακάτω σχήμα. 

Επισυνάπτω και ένα άλλο που βρήκα κατα τύχη στο pc μου...

----------


## ok1gr

Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Και κάτι ακόμα. Θα σου φανεί χαζό... Επειδή πρώτη φορά χρησιμοποιώ ρελέ δεν ξέρω πως... να το βάλω. Από τη μιά μεριά έχει ένα ζευγάρι ποδαράκια και από την άλλη δύο ζευγάρια. Μήπως μπορείς να με βοηθήσεις?

----------


## gsmaster

Από αυτά που λες, μάλλον πρέπει να το συνδέσεις από την πλευρά με το το ένα ζευγάρι. Ενας έλεγχος με το πολύμετρο θα πρέπει να σου δείξει περίπου 100-200 Ω. 

Επίσης, ξέχασα να το γράψω πριν, δοκίμασε όποιο optocoupler βρείς το πιο πιθανό είναι να κάνει.

----------


## triplex

Τι εννοει The pc ground and the interface ground are isolated from each other????Πανω στο ρελε τι συνδεεται (απο μεριας κυκλωματος, οχι να μου πειτε οποια συσκευη θελω.. αυτο το ξερω) Δεν πολυκαταλαβα το σχηματικο

----------


## NUKE

Ευχαριστω παιδια.θα το φτιαξω αυτο το κυκλωμα χωρις optocoupler και θα σας πω.Παντως αν ποτε βρειτε κανενα αλλο κυκλωμα καντε τον κοπο να το βαλετε.Βασικα αν υπυρχε τιποτα αρυσρματο θα ηταν ωραιο.Ειδικα για RF.

----------


## gsmaster

> Τι εννοει The pc ground and the interface ground are isolated from each other????Πανω στο ρελε τι συνδεεται (απο μεριας κυκλωματος, οχι να μου πειτε οποια συσκευη θελω.. αυτο το ξερω) Δεν πολυκαταλαβα το σχηματικο



Αυτό το λέει για να έχει πλήρη απομόνωση ο υπολογιστής από το κύκλωμα στην περίπτωση που βάλεις οptocoupler. Άν δεν βάλεις optocoupler οι γειώσεις ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να είναι οι ίδιες.   :Exclamation:

----------


## ok1gr

Το έφτιαξα. Δουλεύει τέλεια. Πολλά ευχαριστώ στον gsmaster για το σχέδιό του. Ρελέ αντί 6v έβαλα 5v για να μπορεί να παίρνει ρεύμα κατευθείαν από το pc. Ο ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΚΩΔΙΚΑΣ είναι σε BASIC (η πρώτη βασιψ για dos). Για q-basic θέλει κάποιοες αλλαγές. Επισηνάπτω το πρόγραμμα στην q-basic. Πολλά ευχαριστώ στον ΑΝΕΣΤΗ για την βοήθειά του στον προγραμματιστό. optocoupler ΔΕΝ χρειάζεται ακολουθήστε το πρώτο σχέδιο του gsmaster. Τέλος όλα τα αρχεία του προγράμματος πρέπει να είναι στον ίδιο φάκελο για να δουλέψει.

----------


## ok1gr

Επειδή το πρόγραμμα είναι σχεδόν 200kb και δεν μπορώ να το ανεβάσω ας βοηθήσουν λίγο οι admins. Gsmaster στο στέλνω με e-mail να το τακτοποιήσεις ok?

----------


## ok1gr

κανα e-mail ρε παιδιά για να το στείλω?

----------


## gsmaster

Στείλτο μου (εχεις ΠΜ με μαιλ) να το βάλω στα downloads.

----------


## gourtz

φιλε ok1gr αν μπορεις στειλτω μου με ε-μαιλ στην διευθηνση

gourtz@freemail.gr

----------


## gsmaster

To έβαλα εδώ

Τρέχει σε ΧΡ ? ή μόνο εγώ έχω το πρόβλημα?

----------


## gourtz

Καλησπέρα, εγώ έχω και ένα αλλο πρόγραμμα απο ενα παλικάρι το έχω πάρει, αυτός το εχει φτιάξει. Για δείτε το λίγο και πιτε μου δεν δουλεύει. φίλε οκ1gr ποιο κύκλωμα δουλεύει σε αυτό κύκλωμα εύκολο έτσι το ποιο απλο που υπάρχει και ασφαλές. Συγνώμη για τα κεφαλαία αλλά βιάζομαι

Για δείτε το


*Επεξεργάστηκε από gsmaster: ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΑ σε μικρά*

----------


## gourtz

επειγοντος χρειαζομαι ενα πολυ απλο κυκλωμα για την παραλληλη

----------


## triplex

Ουτε σε μενα λειτουργει το πρωτο προγραμμα

----------


## gourtz

παιδια θελω ενα απλο κυκλωματακι για να οδηγησω την παραλληλη θυρα σε ρελε με το προγραμματακι του ok1gr.

----------


## triplex

υπαρχει ενα στην προηγουμενη σελιδα!! Το προγραμμα που ανεβασες σε μενα δεν παιζει ....

----------


## ok1gr

Λοιπόν για σχέδιο χρησιμοποιήστε το σχέδιο που έκανε ο gsmaster. Για να λειτουργήσει το πρόγραμμα πρέπει ΟΛΑ τα αρχεία να είναι στον ΙΔΙΟ φάκελο ΑΠΟΣΥΜΠΙΕΣΜΕΝΑ φυσικά. Και τρέχεται το Τ (.bat). Σε εμένα τρέχει και σε windows xp αν και η δοκιμή με το relay έγινε σε παλιό pc με dos που έχω για δοκιμές. Αν έχεται προβλήμματα απενεργοποιήστε τυχόν προγράμματα που τρέχουν στο παρασκήνιο για εκτυπωτές και scanner. Αν πάλι δεν γίνεται τίποτα  δοκιμάστε να φτιάξεται μια δισκέτα εκκίνησης ή να χρησιμοποιήσεται το cd των windows 98 για να bootάρετε σε dos και κατόπιν τρέξτε το σε dos. Θα δοκιμάσω και το πρόγραμμα του gourts και θα σας πώ. Το δικό μου το δοκίμασα έως τώρα σε 6 pcs και δουλεύει άπσογα. Όταν λέτε δεν δουλεύει τί ενοοίτε? Σας βγάζει τίπωτα? ΔΕΝ το έχω δοκιμάσει μόνο σε win2000 και 3.1. Θα λοιτάξω και το πρόγραμμα του gourtz και θα σας πώ.

----------


## gourtz

παιδια το σχεδιο αυτο του gsm master γινεται να το κανουμαι λιγο ποιο απλο? διλαδι να μου πει καποιος που δινουμε ταση εμεις και κτλ. μην κανω καμια μ@λ@κι@ εχει κανενας messenger να με διαφωτυσει?????

----------


## ok1gr

gourtz δυστιχός το πρόγραμμά σου δεν δουλεύει με τίποτα σε xp. 
Σχέδιο φυσικά θα χρησημοποιήσεις το ΠΡΩΤΟ του GSMASTER πού είναι πολύ απλό.
Την θετική τάση την δίνεις εκεί που λέει 6V. Θα σε συμβούλευα να χρησιμοποιήσεις ρελέ 5V ώστε να μπορείς να πάρεις ρεύμα από το pc. Το άλλο πάει στις γραμμούλες κάτω. Με το πρόγραμμά μου τί έγινε δούλεψε? Αν όχι τί βγάζει?

----------


## gourtz

το ειδα το προγραμμα πολυ καλο αλλα δεν γινεται να γινει σε ενα περιβαλον ποιο φιλικο? δηλαδι με χρωματα και να τρεχει μεσα απο windows? οχι στιλ dos. πως μπορω να το δοκιμασω ετσι προχειρα χωρις να φτιαξω το κυκλωμα? αν βαλω ενα λεντακι ?
το ενα ακρο στο pin 2
και το αλλο στα παρακατω pin οποια θα ειναι γεφυρωμενα 18+19+20+21+22+23+24+25 θα μπορεσω να το δοκιμασω?

----------


## gourtz

με βαση το σχεδιο του gsmaster ετοιμαζω ενα τελειοποιημενο σχεδιακη οκ1gr αν μπορεις στειλε μου ενα σεδιακη για το πως παιρνω ρευμα απο την θυρα του pc. kai πως με δικια μου τροφοδοσια. το  pc antexei 8 ρελεδακια??? η θα καψω τιποτα????? αν μπορεισ πανω στο σχεδιο βαλε και μερικεσ ασφαλειες για να μην εχουμε κανενα προβλημα. και να ειμαστε σιγουροι οτι το pc μας θα ειναι μια χαρα και σε περιπτωση προβληματως του κυκλωματως.! βαλε μια τελιτσα πανω σατο σχεδιο εκει που μπαινε ιη καθε ασφαλεια και θα το φτιαξω εγω.

----------


## NUKE

αν βαλω ρελε 5 volt  πωσ θα το κανω να τρεχει κατευθειαν απο την παραλληλη χωρις τροφοδοσια?

----------


## triplex

Δεν γινεται ... θα πρεπει να του δωσεις τροφοδοσια απο το τροφοδοτικο... εκτος και αν βρεις κυκλωμα που να συνδεεται στην παραλληλλη και να την κανει να βγαζει 5v αλλα παλι θα εχεις προβληματα.........

----------


## gourtz

πειτε μου την γνωμη σας. Σας αρεσει στην ζωγραφικη το εφτιαξα.
φιλε οκ1gr για να ανοιξει το προγραμμα στα windows xp κανεις δεξι κλικ πανω στο εικονιδιο > ιδιοτητες > 
> συμβατοτητα > ενεγοποιηεις την επιλογη που λεει (εκτελεση λειτουργιας συμβατοτητας για) και επιλεγεις
 windows 98 , windows Me μετα πατας οκ και εισαι ετοιμος

----------


## ok1gr

gourtz δεν το σκέφτικα καθόλου να το δοκιμάσω έτσι. Τελικά το πρόγραμμά άνοιξε αλλά δεν δουλεύει δηλαδί αν μετρήσεις το Pio 2 της παράλληλης θα δείς ότι ή ανοιχτό είναι από το πρόγραμμα ή κλειστό πάντα θα βγάζει 5V. Μπορεί στα 95/98 να δουλεύει. Μήπως είναι εύκολο να μου στείλεις τον κώδικα του προγράμματος? Το σχέδιό σου φαίνεται καλό και λειτουργικό. Με το πρόγραμμά μου τί έγινε? Δούλεψε?

Πώς θα πάρετε ρεύμα από το pc σας:
1. Ανοίγετε το αριστερό καπάκι όπως το βλέπουμε από μπροστά. Θα δείτε ότι από την πίσω μεριά του τροφοδοτικού βγαίνουν μερικά καλώδια τα οποία πάνε στην μητρική, στα cd-rom, στους σκληρούς δίσκους και στη δισκέτα. Θα βρείτε έναν ελεύθερο συνδετήρα και θα πάρετε ρεύμα από το ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟ καλώδιο που βγάζει 5V (το κίτρινο βγάζει 12), εκεί που στο σχέδιο έχει κάτι γραμμούλες συνδέουμε το μαύρο καλώδιο ή τραβάμε ένα καλώδιο που να ακουμπάει το μέταλο του κουτίου (όχι το βαμμένο στα καπάκια)

2ος τρόπος. Βρίσκετε ένα παλιό καλώδιο usb και το κόβετε. Ρευμα θα πάρετε από το κόκκινο καλώδιο και ground από το μεταλικό περίβλημα ή συνήθως μαύρο καλώδιο.



gourtz: ασφάλειες δεν χρειάζεται έτσι και αλλιώς όλλες οι μητρικές έχουν κάποια προστασία. Αν πάλι επιμένεις θα μπεί ανάμεσα στο pin 2 της παράλληλης και στην αντίσταση 470Ω που ακολουθεί. Αμπέρ δεν ξέρω. Πολύ μικρή πρέπει να υπολογίσεις να mA που ξοδεύονται από τις αντιστάσεις και από το t1. Πιστεύω 100-200mA θα είναι καλά αλλά καλήτερα ας μας πεί ο gsmaster.

Τελικά με το πρόγραμμα μου τί έγινε? Θα με πεί κανείς? Δούλεψε?

----------


## ok1gr

gourtz σιγνώμι δεν είδα το post σου.

Το ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ σε ΓΡΑΦΙΚΟ ΠΕΡΙΒΑΛΛΟΝ WINDOWS ετοιμάζεται και πιστεύω ότι θα είναι έτοιμο μέχρι την Τετάρτη.

----------


## gourtz

ΦΙΛΕ ΟΚ1GR ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΒΑΛΑ ΕΝΑ ΛΕΝΤΑΚΙ ΣΤΟ PIN 2 KAΙ ΤΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΚΡΟ ΣΤΑ ΓΕΦΥΡΟΜΕΝΑ 18+19+20+21+21+22+23+24+25 ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟ ΛΕΝΤΑΚΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΥΝΕΧΩΣ ΑΝΑΜΕΝΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΝΟΙΞΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΣΟΥ ΕΠΑΙΞΑ ΛΙΓΟ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΕΠΙΛΟΓΕΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΑΛΙ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΜΕΝΕΙ ΣΥΝΕΧΩς ΑΝΑΜΕΝΟ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ? ΑΠΕΛΠΙΣΤΙΚΑ. ΚΑΙ ΕΛΕΓΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΑΥΡΙΟ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΤΑ ΕΞΑΡΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΦΤΙΑΞΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΜΑΛΟΝ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ. ΓΙΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΛΥΣΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ???

----------


## gourtz

ΑΑΑΑ και τον κωδικα δεν τον ξερω το παλικαρι που μου το ειχε στειλει μιλαγαμε με e-mail.  δεν γινεται να το παρεις μεσα απο το προγραμμα. δεν γνωριζω απο προγραμματισμο υποθεσεισ κανω. το προγρμματακι αυτο μου ειχε πει οτι ειναι γραμμενο σε visual basic εγω απο που μπορω να την κατεβασω τη visual basic και να μαθω να φτιαχνω ετσι μικρα προγραμματακια?????

----------


## ok1gr

Οτί είναι σε visual το ξέρω. Καλό θα ήταν να είχα τον κώδικα για να το διώρθονα. Τη visual πρέπει να την αγοράσεις (κάτι χιλιάδες Ε) ή να την πάρεις αντίγραφο από κάποιο κατάστημα της περιόχης σου. Αν πάλι έχεις dsl ή ταχύτερο ψάξε στο kazaa. Κάτι θα βρείς. Αλλά ΕΠΕΙΔΗ Η ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΗ ΠΕΡΙ CRACKS KAI ΠΕΙΡΑΤΙΚΟΥ SOFTWARE απαγορεύεται σε αυτό το site, καλό είναι να μην συνεχίσουμε τη συζήτηση για τη visual για να μην κλειδώσουν το θέμα. Αν θές κάτι παραπάνω σχετικά με τη visual στείλε μου pm. Να πάρεις τον κώδικα μέσα από το πρόγραμμα δυστηχός δεν γίνεται γι'αυτό υπάρχει και το open source λογισμικό, ώστε οι χρήστες του προγράμματος να προσπαθούν να το βελτιώνουν.

----------


## gsmaster

*gourtz*, το μήνυμα που είχες στο σχέδιο για τις γειώσεις ήταν λίγο άτοπο (το διόρθωσα  :Wink: ) 

Λοιπόν, η παράλληλη δεν μπορεί να δώσει και πολυ ρεύμα. Σε μερικά PC (στο δικό μου πχ) η παράλληλη δουλεύει με 3,3V και όχι 5V.

Απο την USB δεν θα μπορέσετε να πάρετε περισσότερο από 0,5Α. Αυτό αρκεί για 4-5 μικρά ρελέ. εξαρτάται τα ρελέ.

Για ασφάλεια σε κάθε γραμμή δεν είναι ανάγκη, αλλά καλό είναι να μπεί μια και καλή σε σειρά με την τροφοδοσία, που να αντέχει όλα τα ρελέ να οπλίζουν ταυτόχρονα.

----------


## gourtz

> gourtz, το μήνυμα που είχες στο σχέδιο για τις γειώσεις ήταν λίγο άτοπο (το διόρθωσα )



δηλαδή??? σε τι ηταν ατοπο? το εχεις να το δω???

εχω προβλιμα οπως προανεφερα ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΒΑΛΑ ΕΝΑ ΛΕΝΤΑΚΙ ΣΤΟ PIN 2 KAΙ ΤΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΚΡΟ ΣΤΑ ΓΕΦΥΡΟΜΕΝΑ 18+19+20+21+22+23+24+25 ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟ ΛΕΝΤΑΚΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΥΝΕΧΩΣ ΑΝΑΜΕΝΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΝΟΙΞΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ OK1GR ΕΠΑΙΞΑ ΛΙΓΟ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΕΠΙΛΟΓΕΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΑΛΙ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΜΕΝΕΙ ΣΥΝΕΧΩς ΑΝΑΜΕΝΟ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ? ΑΠΕΛΠΙΣΤΙΚΑ. ΚΑΙ ΕΛΕΓΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ ΑΥΡΙΟ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΤΑ ΕΞΑΡΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΦΤΙΑΞΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΜΑΛΟΝ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ. 



βοηθειαααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααα  αααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααααα!!!

----------


## ok1gr

Το πρόγραμμά μου όταν λέει 0 δίνει ρεύμα και όταν λέει 1 δεν δίνει. Δοκίμαση το pin 3. Αν δεν δίνει τίποτα δοκίμασε από dos ή σε κάποια άλλη μητρική.

----------


## gsmaster

> gourtz, το μήνυμα που είχες στο σχέδιο για τις γειώσεις ήταν λίγο άτοπο (το διόρθωσα )
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> δηλαδή??? σε τι ηταν ατοπο? το εχεις να το δω???




Όχι δεν το έχω. Έλεγε ότι οι γείωση του PC και η γείωση του κυκλώματος είναι ανεξάρτητες, αλλά αυτό ίσχυε μόνο στην περίπτωση χρήσης optocoupler για να υπάρχει πλήρης απομόνωση του κυκλώματος με τον υπολογιστή. 
Χωρίς την χρήση optocoupler, το κύκλωμα δεν είναι απομονωμένο από τον υπολογιστή, οπότε το μήνυμα δεν είχε κανένα νόημα.  :Smile:   :Smile:  


ΥΓ Θα σε παρακαλέσω να γράφεις με μικρά, γιατί τα κεφαλαία είναι κουραστικά...Εχω βαρεθεί να το λέω. Σε παρακαλώ διόρθωσε τα μηνύματά σου...  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## gourtz

εγω το δοκιμασα με ενα απλο λεντακι οπως εγραψα κα ιπαραπανω και δεν δουλευει σωστα το λεντακι ειναι συνεχεια αναμενο κα ιστο δικο μου μηχανιμα αλλα και σε ενα παλιο που εχω ειναι συνεχως αναμενο

----------


## gourtz

αυτο εκανα για να το δοκιμασω και το λεντακι ειναι συνεχως αναμενο σε 2 μηχανιματα εεε

----------


## iosis

Βασικά είχα μέρες να μπω και έχασα λίγο την μπάλα τώρα που μπήκα.Θα ήθελα να δώσω και εγώ μια βοήθεια μιας και έχω κάνει ένα κύκλωμα που δουλεύω για έλενχο 8 ρελέ με παράλληλη θύρα.Ας αρχίσουμε με μια παρατήρηση για τον φίλο μας που το έκανε και έβαλε 5V ρελε με συνέπεια να μην βάλει ξεχωριστή τροφοδοσία στο κύκλωμα του.Φίλε μου να σου πω μόνο ότι την RS-232 είναι κάπως εύκολο να την κάψεις στην περίπτοση που πας να βάλεις και άλλα ρελέ αργότερα, θα σου πρότηνα μια άλλη τροφοδοσία στο κύκλωμα.Στην συνέχεια να σας πω οτι η Kemo έχει ενα τέτοιο κύκλωμα και σου παρέχει στο site της το πρόγραμμα για να το τρέξεις απο οτι είδα στο κύκλωμα σου πρέπει να το υποστηρίζει αυτο το προγραμματάκι που σου λέω.Αν σε ενδιαφέρει κάτι παραπάνω πες μου για να κάτσω να κάνω το κύκλωμα στον υπολογιστή για να στο δώσω.

----------


## ok1gr

τροφοδοσία χρησιμοποίησα κατευθείαν από τροφοδοτικό. Το πρόγραμμα που λες πού θα το βρώ. Gourtz δοκίμασε να τρέξεις το πρόγραμμα από κανονικό περιβάλλον dos.

----------


## gourtz

πως μπαινω ακριβως στα dos με τα χρ ????

----------


## gsmaster

Ρε παιδιά ποιο το νόημα να έχετε ένα PC που να τρέχει DOS για να ελέγχετε 8 διακόπτες... 

Το (καλύτερο για μένα) πρόγραμμμα θα πρέπει να τρέχει στο Background και να περνάει απαρατήρητο, και να μπορεί να εκτελεί κάποιες εργασίες που θα του έχουμε προγραμματίσει. Την σημαντικότερη δουλειά θα κάνει το πρόγραμμα... Αν είναι καλοφτιαγμένο θα παίξει στα περισσότερα PC είτε έχουν ΧΡ η ότι άλλο.....

----------


## slot1

μπορεισ να χρεισιμοποιεισεις το virtual pc για να ξεκοινισεις dos μεσα απο windows.
ok1gr θα εχεις το προγραμμα σε exe την τεταρτη

----------


## NUKE

Φιλε iosis αν μπορεις να ανεβασεις το κυκλωμα και να το δουμε θα ηταν καλα.Παιδια να κανω και μια ερωτηση?Αν ψαξουμε το google δεν θα βρουμε κανενα ετοιμο προγραμμα?

----------


## gourtz

παιδια δεν ερω τι λετε εσεις εγω παντως το εβαλα σε 2 pc δεν δουλεψε και απογοητευτικα και ελεγα να παωω να παρω τα υλικα να το φτιαξω κουτια για να μπει μεσα βυσματα ολα κομπλε αλλα δεν το βλεπω  θα περιμενω και το καινουργιο προγραμμα να δω τι λεει.!!!!!!!!!!!
ελπιζω να δουλεψει αυτο. δεν καταλαβα πως ακριβως μπαινουμε στα dos με τα χp οσο και αν φενεται παραξενο δεν εχω μπει ποτε μονο με 98 εμπαινα συχνα. με δισκετα εκκινηση η ιντι. για πιτε.

----------


## slot1

θα βαλεισ μια αδια δισκετα θα πασ  ο υπολογιστησ μου, διαμορφοση και θα επιλεξεισ δημιουργεια δισκέτας εκεινησης ms-dos

----------


## ok1gr

Θα κοιτάξεις να έχεις τα τρία αρχεία που περιέχει το zip στο c: (σκόρπια), και μετά βάζεις την δισκέτα εκκίνησης που έκανες ή το cd τω win98 και πατάς start computer without cd-rom support. Από την γραμμή εντολών αν δεν γράφει c:\ γράφεις cd.. και πατάς enter. Μετά γράφεις t και ξαναπατάς έντερ. Έτσι θα δουλέψει σίγουρα. Το ίδιο πρέπει να γίνει και με to virtual pc. Σε windows xp δεν μπορεί να δουλέψει. Μόνο από ντος με την παραπάνω μέδοδο. Ρε Ανέστη μη λες τα μισά.

Για πρόγραμμα περιμένουμε τον slot.

----------


## ok1gr

iosis το πρόγραμμα που θα το βρώ? Ποιό είναι το site της kemo?

----------


## ok1gr

Άσε το βρήκα.

----------


## ok1gr

Βρήκα πρόγραμμα το οποιό δουλεύει αλλά είναι ανάποδα. Δηλαδί ότον το λές να κλείσει αυτό ανοίγει και το αντίστροφο. Μόλις ο stot κάνει τις κατάλληλες αλαγές θα το έχετε (τετάρτη). ξεκινήστε να το φτιάχνετε δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα. Δοκίμασα το πρόγραμμα και δουλεύει και σε xp!!!!!!!!!! Αγοράστε τα υλικά άφοβα.

----------


## ok1gr

Gsmaster: Αν στο 2ν2222 αλλάξεις τις θέσεις μεταξύ εκπομπού και συλλέκτη τότε το ρελέ θα ανάβει όταν υπάρχει ρεύμα στην παράλληλη??? Αν ναι τότε το πρόγραμμα δεν χρειάζεται να αλλάχθεί!

----------


## gourtz

ειστε σιγουροι πως αξιζει να το φτιαξω μην τα παρω και δεν δουλειυει.

----------


## gourtz

παιδια σωστεεεεεεεεεεεε με. στο σχεδιο το ρελεδακια μπορει να ειναι 12v ?????????????? και η τροφοδοσια θα ειναι δωδεκα που θα δοσω.


τι λετε γιατι δεν βρικα εξαβονλτα ρελεδακια ουτε πεντε ουτε τιποτα τι να κανω?

----------


## gsmaster

Απο το site της Kemo κατεβάστε κάποιο από τα 3 πρώτα. Να έχει κωδικό Β210. 

Είναι καλό προγραμματάκι... ρυθμίζεις χρόνους κτλ.






> Gsmaster: Αν στο 2ν2222 αλλάξεις τις θέσεις μεταξύ εκπομπού και συλλέκτη τότε το ρελέ θα ανάβει όταν υπάρχει ρεύμα στην παράλληλη??? Αν ναι τότε το πρόγραμμα δεν χρειάζεται να αλλάχθεί!



Όχι αν βάλεις όμως κάποιο ΡΝΡ τρανζίστορ θα γίνει αυτό. (να αντέχει το ρεύμα διέγερσης του ρελέ ~500mA για ένα μέτριο ρελέ)
Θα προτιμούσα να αλλαχθεί το πρόγραμμα, έτσι ώστε να είναι πιο κατανοητό το κύκλωμα, και η λειτουργία του. 
Πχ Να λες στο πρόγραμμα άνοιξε αυτό, να γινεται 1 το αντίστοιχο πιν της παράλληλης διεγείρεται το αντίστοιχο ρελε.
Καλύτερα να μήν έχουμε αναστροφές.

Τον κώδικα τον δίνει απότι είδα, αν μπορεί κάποιος ας το αλλάξει.  :Smile:  Αν είναι πολύ δύσκολο, θα το κάνουμε με ΡΝΡ τρανζίστορ. 







> παιδια σωστεεεεεεεεεεεε με. στο σχεδιο το ρελεδακια μπορει να ειναι 12v ?????????????? και η τροφοδοσια θα ειναι δωδεκα που θα δοσω.
> 
> 
> τι λετε γιατι δεν βρικα εξαβονλτα ρελεδακια ουτε πεντε ουτε τιποτα τι να κανω?



Ψάξε λίγο καλύτερα θα βρείς, υπάρχουν και 5V μικρά. Σε ποια περιοχή είσαι?



EDIT:Βασικά υπάρχουν κάτι 8way relay drivers (πχ ULN2803 που χρησιμοποιούνται σε αυτό εδώ το κύκλωμα) που μπορούμε να βάλουμε αντί για τρανζίστορ, αλλά το πρόβλημα με την αναστροφή από το πρόγραμμα θα παραμένει.  Παρόμοια κυκλώματα με την παράλληλη είναι εδώ

Η κατασκευή της ΚΕΜΟ έχει πάνω δικά της ολοκληρωμένα - relay drivers που κάνουν και την αναστροφή. To σχέδιο του ΚΕΜΟ είναι εδώ (στα Γερμανικά)

----------


## gourtz

τελοσ παντων εγω βρικα τα ρελεδακια σε 6 volt τα παραγγειλα και θα τα εχω αυριο και το μονο που θελω ακομα ειναι ενα αρσενικο βισμα για την παραλληλη 25 πιν και αυτο το πραγγειλα.  

δεν νομιζω να χρειαστει να αλαξω τιποτα τωρα που το πηρα ? ολα οκ δεν ειναι.?

----------


## ok1gr

Το πρόγραμμα της KEMO είναι σε Pascal. Ξέρει κανείς από εδώ μέσα? Ο slot θα κάνει κάτι για visual. Gsmaster: Ποιό transistor λες να χρησιμοποιήσω. Η αλλαγή σίγουρα θα είναι πιο εύκολη από την αλλαγή του προγράμματος. Gourtz φυσικά και μπορείς να κάνεις την ίδια δουλειά με 12V.

----------


## gsmaster

Αυτό το κύκλωμα με το ULM τί σου λέει? Έχει και το pcb έτοιμο, αλλά είναι χωρίς αναστροφή. 


Για τρανζίστορ το 2Ν2905  ή το 2Ν2907 θα κάνει δουλειά.

----------


## NUKE

Παιδια κατεβασα το προγραμα της KEMO, συνδεσα την κατασκευη αλλα δεν ξερω πως να το κανω να δουλεψει.Για βοηθειστε αν μπορειτε.

----------


## ok1gr

Το ULN2803 πως δουλεύει?
nuke Ποιό ακριβός είναι το πρόβλημά σου? Πού κολλάς?

----------


## gourtz

εγω αρχησα να το φτιαχνω σιγα σιγα πως συνδεεται το τρανζιστορ??? δηλαδι ποιο ειναι το καθε ποδαρακι??
για δειτε την φωτογραφια να μου πειτε?

----------


## gsmaster

Ρε συ gourtz γιατί αγχώνεσαι, κατέβασε το datasheet που λέει πως ακριβώς είναι.

Για την ιστορία στα τρανζίστορ με αυτό το κέλυφος, το ξόγκωμα που έχει είναι ο εκπομπός το μεσαίο η βάση και το άλλο ο συλλέκτης. Ο συλλέκτης συνδέεται με το κέλυφος.
Αυτά



ΥΓ NUKE Απαράδεκτος! Γράφε ελληνικά...

----------


## ok1gr

Έτοιμο. Αύριο θα έχετε πρόγραμμα με full support σωστές θέσεις On/off για windows 98/98/ΜΕ/2000/nt/xp/και 2003!!!!!!!

----------


## ok1gr

gsmaster στο στέλνω

----------


## gourtz

οκ ενταξει το βρηκα ποτε θα παρουμε το προγραμματακι ??????????????????  το καινουργιο?

----------


## NUKE

GSMASTER διορθωσα το post μου.Sorry, ηταν η βιασυνη

Το προγραμματακι το καινουργιο τι εγινε?

----------


## gourtz

παιδια στο σχεδιακη τι μπορω να κανω για να βαλω led για το καθεω καναλει να βλεπω ποτε ενεργοποιητε???? να βαλω παραλληλα με το πηνιο του καθε ρελε μαζι με μια αντιστασουλα? η στην γειωση και στο καθε πιν την καθε εξοδου?

----------


## gsmaster

παράλληλα με το ρελέ βάλε led μαζί με αντίσταση. 

*ok1gr* δεν έλαβα τίποτα...

----------


## ok1gr

gsmaster το έστειλα αλλά μου έστειλε ένα delivery status notification. Δεν ήρθε τίποτα σε εσένα? Είναι 2.6ΜΒ λές να φταίει αυτό?

----------


## ok1gr

Το ανέβασα στο site μου εδώ:    http://users.otenet.gr/~panos_gr/1/lpt.zip
Είναι ένα έτοιμο πρόγραμμα που βρήκα ύστερα από πολύ αναζήτηση. 
Ακούω εντυπώσεις.....  :Very Happy:

----------


## ok1gr

Παιδιά μιας και βλέπω ότι το θέμα έχει μεγάλη αναγνωσιμότητα πιστεύω ότι καλό θα ήταν μόλις ληθούν και οι τελευταίες απορίες να μπεί στα κυκλώματα αν συμφωνούν και οι admins βέβαια. Τί λέτε?

----------


## slot1

θα μου στειλεις το προγραμμα σε pascal?
οτι αλλο εχεις στειλτο

----------


## gsmaster

> θα μου στειλεις το προγραμμα σε pascal?
> οτι αλλο εχεις στειλτο



Κατεβάζεις αυτό, το κάνεις εγκατάσταση, και μεσα στο φάκελο του προγράμματος έχει ένα φάκελο source. 

πχ C:\Program Files\KEMO RelaisTimer\source κτλ    :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## ok1gr

Το ανέβασα στο site μου εδώ: http://users.otenet.gr/~panos_gr/1/lpt.zip
Είναι ένα έτοιμο πρόγραμμα που βρήκα ύστερα από πολύ αναζήτηση.
Ακούω εντυπώσεις.....   :Very Happy:

----------


## gourtz

ok1gr εγω το κατεβασα εχθες αλλα μου εβγαζε προβλημα στην αποσυμπιεση με το winzip και με το winrar δοκιμασα αλλα παλι το ιδιο. τωρα το ξανακατεβαζω τελειωνω και το κυκλωματακι θα ανεβασω φωτογραφια

----------


## gourtz

τι λετε καλο ειναι??????

----------


## ok1gr

είχε κάποιο πρόβλημα. Ανέβασα καινούργιο.

----------


## gourtz

εγω το εφτιαξα το κυκλωμα με ρελεδακια των 12 βολτ και ειναι μια χαρα με τα κουτια του με ολα. οκ1gr το προγραμμα σου νομιζω πως ειναι αναποδα δηλ οταν το εχεισ 1 στην lpt δινει 0 και το αντιθετω αλλα εχει μια επιλογη εκει με τα τρανζιστορ και αν βαλεις npn ειναι μια χαρα. την φωτογραφια την ειδατε???

----------


## NUKE

Το εφτιαξα με ενα RELE  και δουλεψε.Που ειναι το κυκλωμα για 8 RELE.Χρησιμοποιησα το το προγραμμα της KEMO.Ειναι πολυ καλο.

----------


## gourtz

λογικ αυτο πρεπει να θελεις αν θελεις καμια διευκρινηση στειλε. 

http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/download.php?id=404

----------


## ok1gr

gourtz το δοκίμασες στην πράξη? Το πρόγραμμα είναι σωστό.  Όταν στην lpt δίνει 0 τότε το ρελέ ανάβει και το ανάποδο. Άν χρησιμοποιήσεις το πρόγραμμα της kemo τότε χρειάζεσαι npn.

----------


## NUKE

Οκ ευχαριστω.Θα το φτιαξω σε μια διατρητη το σαββατοκυριακο και θα σας πω αν εχω αποριες και πως τα πηγα.

Τι εννοεις χρειαζεσαι npn?

----------


## ok1gr

Δες στην προηγούμενη και πιο προηγούμενη σελίδα τα post μου και τα post του gsmaster και θα καταλάβεις.

----------


## gourtz

ok1gr για δες την φωτπγραφια ποιο παω και πες μου την γνωμη σου????

----------


## ok1gr

Μια χαρά φαίνεται

----------


## triplex

Παιδια δηλ συνοψιζοντας ... το προγραμμα ειναι αυτο : http://users.otenet.gr/~panos_gr/1/lpt.zip και το κυκλωμα αυτο: http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/download.php?id=404 ???????Λειτουργει στα σιγουρα?? μην παρω τα εξαρτηματα και μου μεινουν... παρακαλω να μου πει καποιος που το εχει φτιαξει... γιατι απο το forum δεν καταλαβα τι εγινε τελικα αφου μιλατε για διαφορα οσον αφορα το προγραμμα (dos,xp,pascal,c,vb κλπ)

----------


## ok1gr

Ακριβώς.

----------


## NUKE

<<<<<<<<<Παρτε και δυο φωτο για το τελικο κυκλωμα.Τελικα το εφτιαξα. Kαι δουλευει αψογα.Με το προγραμμα της ΚΕΜΟ μπορεις να κανεις πολλα πραγματα.Το μονο προβλημα του ειναι οτι του εχω βαλει ενα Rele διαφορετικο πανω επειδη δεν βρηκα.Κοστος περιπου 12 ευρω.>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## triplex

οι led που συνδεονται??? γιατι στο αρχικο κυκλωμα δεν υπαρχουν??

----------


## NUKE

Εγω τα εβαλα σε παραλληλια με την διοδο και με μια αντισταση 100Ω σε σειρα.Αλλα εβαλα το θετικο προς το θετικο και το αρνητικο προς το αρνητικο σε αντιθεση με την διοδο.
Βασικα δεν εχω θεωρητικες γνωσεις και τις εβαλα εκει στην τυχη με λιγο πειραματισμο οποτε μπορει να υπαρχει καλυτερη θεση η να μην χρειαζεται αντισταση.

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

Εφτιαξα την κατασκευη και τωρα ετοιμαζω ενα προγραμμα στην VisualBasic.  :Very Happy:

----------


## triplex

ρε φιλαρα picburner αν λειτουργησει το προγραμμα στην basic μπορεις να μου στειλεις τον κωδικα??

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

Εδώ είναι το zip με την εγκατάσταση http://tripopeir.no-ip.org/users/joh...controller.zip

Και εδώ είναι ο κώδικας http://tripopeir.no-ip.org/users/joh...ler_source.zip

----------


## ok1gr

Μπράβο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Πολύ καλό!!!!!!!

Ο κώδικας θα χρησιμοποιηθεί και για άλλες εφαρμογές αυτοματισμού. Thanks!!



***stay tuned***

----------


## gRooV

Μπράβο παιδιά!!

----------


## Antonisjr

Μια εναλλακτική λύση είναι το παρακάτω κύκλωμα, που χρησιμοποιεί αντί για ρελέ ένα triac.

----------


## ok1gr

Στην ουσία είναι μισό κύκλωμα φωτορυθμικού. Το σκέφτηκα από την πρώτη στιγμή. Θα δουλέψει  όμως σωστά με άλλες συσκευές εκτός των 220v? Πόσα Α μπορεί να χειριστεί?

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

Νομίζω ότι τα triac μπορούν να διαχειρειστούν μόνο εναλασόμενη τάση.

----------


## ok1gr

> Νομίζω ότι τα triac μπορούν να διαχειρειστούν μόνο εναλασόμενη τάση.



Και εγώ ακριβώς αυτό νομίζω. Μπορεί βέβαια να κάνω και λάθος.....

----------


## triplex

Φιλτατε picburner εχω κατεβασει το προγραμμα που εκανες στην visual basic αλλα λειπει το module inpoutv4.bas μπορεις να το κανεις ενα upload??

----------


## petros10

Ευχαριστώ και εγώ picburner1 για το πρόγραμμα.  Προγραμματίζω και εγώ σε Visual Basic και αν μπορώ να συμμετάσχω σε κάτι είμαι στη διάθεσή σου. Δεν έχω φτιάξει ακόμα το hardware κομμάτι και αναρωτιέμαι αν υπάρχει δυνατότητα να μπορώ να βλέπω τις τιμές που έβαλα στο lpt.OutPort. Ξέρω θα πεις ότι από την οθόνη των check boxes μπορώ να το δω, αλλά για περισσότερο έλεγχο της παράλληλης θα προτιμούσα να διάβασα απ' ευθείας τις πραγματικές τιμές. (Έχω το APIGID32.DLL που βάζει και διαβάζει τις τιμές μνήμης που αναφέρεται κάθε πόρτα του computer, αλλά από μια στιγμή και μετά, κάτι έπαθε και δεν δουλεύει πια και δεν έχω backup) Αν δεν γίνεται με αυτό το ocx, υπάρχει κάποιο άλλο γιαυτή τη δουλεία? Αν ναι, σε παρακαλώ κάντο upload και τον τρόπο χρήσης του. Σε ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## triplex

Ρε συ petros10 .... εσενα δεν σου κανει προβλημα το προγραμμα οσον αφορα το .bas??? αν οχι σε παρακαλω ελεγξε αν το εχεις και στειλτο σε μενα.... Αν δεν το εχεις θα παρακαλουσα τον picburner αν μπορει να το ανεβασει και αυτο !! Thnx!!

----------


## petros10

Γεια σου triplex. Σε μένα τρέχει κανονικά και χωρίς το .bas γιατί έχω εγκαταστημένη τη Visual Basic 6.0 και ανοίγω τον κώδικα. Δεν έχω εγκαταστήσει το πρόγραμμα μέσω setup.  Ίσως να διαφέρουν αυτά τα δύο ως προς τα περιεχόμενα. Αν δεν έχεις Visual Basic, μπορείς να ξαναζητήσεις ένα φρέσκο setup από τον φίλο μας τον picburner1. Μπορώ να σου το στείλω και εγώ αλλά εφόσον το επιτρέπει ο picburner1, μιας και είναι ο δημιουργός του προγράμματος. Να είσαι καλά.

----------


## triplex

Εχω και εγω την visual basic  εγκατεστημενη... αλλα χρειαζεται το bas file  :frown:

----------


## petros10

Πράγματι, όταν ανοίγεις το project σε ρωτάει αν θα συνεχίσει ή όχι επειδή δεν βρήκε το INPUT4.BAS. Εσύ θα του πεις ΝΑΙ. Γιατί όλες οι ρουτίνες που χρησιμοποιεί βρίσκονται μέσα στις 2 φόρμες. Αν το κάνεις αυτό και το τρέξεις με F8 θα το δεις. 
Απλά κατά το Save του project υπήρχε και το .bas αυτό που δεν το συμπεριέλαβε στο zip γιατί δεν χρειάζεται τελικά. Σε περίπτωση που δεν σε αφήνει να προχωρήσεις αλλά σε κόβει, φτιάξε ένα νέο project και πρόσθεσε τις δύο φόρμες και βάλτο να τρέχει από την main. Για ότι θέλεις  στη διάθεσή σου. Αν βρεις κάτι άλλο σε Visual Basic σχετικό ενημέρωσέ με. Να είσαι καλά

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

Πρώτα, θα ήθελα ανα ζητησω συγνώμη που δεν απάντησα στα μηνύματα γιατί ήμουν φορτωμένος με το σχολείο.

Petros10, θα ήθελα να σου πώ πως δεν χτρειάζεται το IPUT4.bas γιατί χρησιμοποιώ το ocx για να ελέγξω το dll.

Τώρα ετοιμάζω και μια κατασκευή με το 4021 και 4094 και την σειριακη θυρα του pc που δίνει 8 Input/Output.

----------


## GEWKWN

Παιδιά επειδή είχα και εγώ κάποιες ανησυχίες σχετικά με το πώς είναι δυνατό να διαχειριστούμε τις ακίδες της παράλληλης πόρτας του υπολογιστή για έλεγχο διάφορων συσκευών ,έκανα κάποια πειράματα και κατέληξα στη γραφή κάποιων προγραμμάτων σε VISUAL BASIC 6.0 για των έλεγχο RELE με χρήση των ( :Cool:  οκτώ γραμμών δεδομένων της παράλληλης πόρτας.	 
     Οποίος θέλει να τα δοκιμάσει δεν είναι ανάγκη να έχει γνώσεις προγραμματισμού διότι τα αρχεία είναι σε μορφή SETUP και κάνουν μόνα τους όλες τις ρυθμίσεις .
     Ξεκινουν από απλό έλεγχο και καταλήγουν μέχρι και προγραμματισμό
των ακίδων σε σχέση με τον χρόνο με δυνατότητα για LOOP.
     Απ’ όσο γνωρίζω τρέχουν σε περιβάλλον WIN9X,WINXP για τα 
WIN2000 και WINDOWS NT 4.0 δεν τα έχω δοκιμάσει.

Τώρα οποίος τα θέλει μπορεί απλά να γράψει στο 
GEWKWN@EXCITE.COM


[/url]

----------


## GEWKWN

Παιδία κατέβασα τον κώδικα για το πρόγραμμα σε VB και έχω να πω τα έξις στον Petros10 .
Το πρόγραμμα απ’ότι είδα χρησιμοποιεί το hwinterface.ocx για τον έλεγχο της
εσόδου .Η τιμή τώρα Out στο Form main θα έπρεπε να είναι τύπου Byte
και όχι integer  απλά λόγο του εύρους του 0 .. 255. τώρα με απλή 
προσθήκη ενός label και την απεικόνιση της μεταβλητής Out
έχεις αυτό που θες.

----------


## NUKE

Προτεινω να βαλει καποιος το κυκλωμα με τα 8 Rele στα κυκλωματα αν δεν το εχει ηδη κανει κανεις.Ειναι, νομιζω ενα αξιολογο κυκλωμα...

----------


## gourtz

ναι και δουλευει παρα πολυ καλα

----------


## billy

Σορρυ αν αυτό έχει ήδη ειπωθεί πρίν (δεν κάθησα ομολογώ να διαβάσω τα
προηγούμενα 7 pages) αλλά έχω κάνει και εγώ το ίδιο σε Delphi (βγάζω σπυριά
με την VB παρεπιπτόντως). Eχω libraries και sources για direct επικοινωνία
με τη parallel port, όποιος ενδιαφέρεται μπορώ να του τα δώσω.

----------


## GeorgeH

Γεια, 
διάβασα ότι έχεις πρόγραμμα σε delphi που ελέγχει lpt.
έχω σχεδιάσει και κατασκευάσει κύκλωμα
για να ελέγχω φώτα στο σπίτι.
πρόγραμμα μόνο σε Basic,
διότι παρ΄οτι ασχολούμαι με delphi, δεν τα κατάφερα.

Αν μπορείς στείλε μου το πρόγραμμα
george_softsolution@yahoo.gr

----------


## ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ 456

Η ερωτηση που εχω για το παρακατω θεμα ειναι αν μπορω να οδηγησω ενα ρελε 5V απο ενα 7407?
δηλ. στο 1 εξοδος pc στο 2 το +5V του rele.? :Confused1:

----------


## bxenos

> Η ερωτηση που εχω για το παρακατω θεμα ειναι αν μπορω να οδηγησω ενα ρελε 5V απο ενα 7407?
> δηλ. στο 1 εξοδος pc στο 2 το +5V του rele.?



Στο 2 συνδέεται το (-) του ρελέ. +5 απο που θα πάρεις για το άλλο άκρο του ρελέ; Δεν αρκεί το ρεύμα που δίνει η παράλληλη. Μόνο κανένα optocoupler μπορεί εγγυμένα να οδηγήσει η παράλληλη

----------


## ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ 456

αν καταλαβαινω καλα αυτο που διαβασα στην εξοδο (2) συνδεεται το + και οχι το -, το - σκοπευω να το γειωσω.  
http://docs-europe.electrocomponents...6b8002167a.pdf

----------


## bxenos

Δεν κατάλαβες καλά. Το (-) του ρελέ είναι η ακίδα (2). Το (+) του ρελέ είναι τα +5V.

----------


## dj_prime

kalimera paides, uparxei tetoio kit pros agora edw stin ellada? exw psaxtei kai mono sto ebay vriskw tetoies plaketes oi opoies sundeontai sto pc me usb kai vgazoun ews kai 16 reledes...exete tpt sta upopsin sas?euxaristw ek twn proterwn


to link me tis plaketes http://stores.ebay.com/DAEStore?_rdc=1

----------


## spiroscfu

Έχεις σχέση με μικροελεγκτες.

----------


## dj_prime

uparxei kt analogo edw stin ellada pros agora?

----------


## takhs764

ναι υπαρχουν μονο που ειναι μεσω usb της velleman η κ8090 κ κ8055 που θα τησ βρεισ εδω http://www.kleopatraelectronics.com/index
και εαν θες μεσω ethernet h ipx800 v3 που θα την βρεισ εδω http://www.gce-electronics.com/

----------


## dj_prime

euxaristw para polu gia tin voitheia na eiste kala

----------


## KOKAR

είχα ανεβάσει μια κατασκευή για τον έλεγχο 8 ρελε με την παράλληλή αλλά δεν μπορώ να βρω το link

----------


## ΓΙΑΟΥΤΣ

Αυτο μηπως ? : http://www.smartkit.gr/index.php/kit...-by-p-c-m.html

----------


## KOKAR

> Αυτο μηπως ? : http://www.smartkit.gr/index.php/kit...-by-p-c-m.html







ολοκληρη η παρουσιαση --->  http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...ighlight=kokar

----------


## dj_prime

re paides exw kollisei stin donisi tou kinitou duo kalwdiakia kai to exw sundesi stin mitriki tou pc gia na anoigw to pc apla me mia anapantiti sto kinito..to thema einai omws oti metrisa me to polumetro ta kalwdiakia pou vgainoun apo tin donisi tou kinitou kai uparxei mia mikri tasi me apotelesma na dimiourgei (vraxukuklwma) kai me to pou sundew to kinito ston upologisti anavei kateutheian...uparxei kapoia antistasi pou mporw na kollisw sta kalwdiakia wste na kopsei autin tin mikri tasi?

----------


## dj_prime

voitheia kaneis?

----------


## plouf

καταρχήν παραβιάζεις του κανόνές ΔΕΝ επιτρεπονται τα greeklsih διόρθωσέ τα

ύστερα η αντισταση σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα κόψει το "ρεύμα" και το ρεύμα δεν ειναι το πρόβλημά σου

δες αυτό ενος συμφορουμίτη το πρώτο κυκλωματάκι θα σε βοηθήσει για αυτό που θές (η έξοδος του ρελέ παράλληλα στα καλώδια ΟΝ του Η/Υ)
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=39392

----------


## jskalitexnis

> Ουτε σε μενα λειτουργει το πρωτο προγραμμα



δεν ξερω αν απαντιθικε το θεμα παλυ,ουτε εμενα δουλεψε.

και μετα τν εγκατασταση πατισα πανο στο εικονιδιο,δεξι κλι,ιδιοτιτες,συμβατοτιτα,επελεξα εκει που λεει λιτουργεια συμβατοτιτας,εβαλα windows98/windows me.και δουλεψε.

----------

